# Cramps / Stitches



## Laus (Jul 7, 2010)

You know the ones...those stabbing pains in your side that make you want to curl up in a little ball and cry.

I rarely used to get these, but over the last year and a half they've been occuring more often. I'm not sure if its because I am pushing myself harder (I am) or if I'm doing something else to cause them, or both.

I was wondering about other people's experience with these. Does something specific cause them for you, that is, other than exertion(something dietary maybe)? Do you have any tricks for preventing them or making them pass more quickly?

Thanks!


----------

